# Crankin Stick



## Troutman3000 (Oct 14, 2010)

What action and length should I get for light to medium cranks and spinnerbaits?

I was think 7' medium with extrafast action?

Opinions??


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 14, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> What action and length should I get for light to medium cranks and spinnerbaits?
> 
> I was think 7' medium with extrafast action?
> 
> Opinions??



For cranking you don't want extra-fast action. You will want a medium parabolic action.


----------



## gunny146 (Oct 14, 2010)

You may want to take a look at the Skeet crankin rod. I bought one and thats what I throw the small and medium crankbaits on. As far as a spinner bait rod, I use a medium fast 7 foot BPS Tourney Special right now but hopefully I will be replacing it with a vertias here shortly. The tourney special is a good rod, but its too heavy IMO for tourney fishing.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm not real fond of the skeet reel for throwing smaller lures, it's great for my Norman Deep Little Ns though - and that's all I throw on it.

For small cranks - like Bomber 4a's and smaller, I actually like a shorter rod - something like a 6'10" or what I use is my Falcon Lowrider "Eakins Jig Special". It will cast those small lures a mile. 

Falcon LowRider XG Cast 6'10" Med Hvy - https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Falcon_LowRider_XG_Casting_Rods/descpage-FLRC.html - I also throw jigs, worms, shakey heads and spinner baits on this. It says its a MH, but I think it's just a notch down from that... it's got a great back bone, but it's got good flex too

2. Shimano Compre 6'6" Medium/Moderate Fast - https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Shimano_Compre_Casting_Rods_IM8_Graphite/descpage-SCCR.html


----------



## fender66 (Oct 14, 2010)

> Shimano Compre 6'6" Medium/Moderate Fast - https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Shimano_Compre_Casting_Rods_IM8_Graphite/descpage-SCCR.html



+1 Love mine, and my BP shop offers free replacement for life with receipt and paperwork on all Shimano rods. I'm heading there today to get another to use this weekend.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 14, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> Troutman3000 said:
> 
> 
> > What action and length should I get for light to medium cranks and spinnerbaits?
> ...




Thats what I meant......I think I'll see what sizes the Crankin Stick comes in.....


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 14, 2010)

I have the 7' BPS Crankin' Stick. I think I got it for $35 on sale. It works fine, but I wish it had a hook holder. I think the newer ones have them.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 14, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> I have the 7' BPS Crankin' Stick. I think I got it for $35 on sale. It works fine, but I wish it had a hook holder. I think the newer ones have them.




What action?


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 14, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> BaitCaster said:
> 
> 
> > I have the 7' BPS Crankin' Stick. I think I got it for $35 on sale. It works fine, but I wish it had a hook holder. I think the newer ones have them.
> ...



Medium


----------



## njTom (Oct 14, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> Troutman3000 said:
> 
> 
> > BaitCaster said:
> ...



Same here. I picked one up last season when it was on sale and paired it with my pro qualifer. It does the job fine.


----------



## poolie (Oct 14, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> Troutman3000 said:
> 
> 
> > BaitCaster said:
> ...



+1... With cranks you want a little give on the hook set.


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 14, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> I have the 7' BPS Crankin' Stick. I think I got it for $35 on sale. It works fine, but I wish it had a hook holder. I think the newer ones have them.



....I should add that I caught a 20+ pound chinook salmon on this rod this fall and it didn't break (to my surprise).


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 15, 2010)

Went to BPS and got the Pro Qualifier with the 7' ml Crankin stick. The Crankins Stick ML felt like the KVD medium so I went ahead and got it.

The pair + 12lb Seagar (sp) cost me 160 otd. Thats not bad for a quality combo for this weekend warrior.


----------



## redbug (Oct 15, 2010)

are you using floro with crankbaits???
i would suggest mono you dont want the hooks to pull out on a soft bite the mono will have a little stretch and wont pull out as easy


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 15, 2010)

redbug said:


> are you using floro with crankbaits???
> i would suggest mono you dont want the hooks to pull out on a soft bite the mono will have a little stretch and wont pull out as easy




I guess there are two sides to that arguement. With the crystal clear lakes that I fish in Georgia Flouro helps disguise the line and allows your bait to work a little deeper since it sinks and mono floats. The rod is supposed to aborsb the bite imo. I know that there are two schools of thought on this. If I notice that I am loosing fish I will swap to mono and see if the catch rate changes.


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 18, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Went to BPS and got the Pro Qualifier with the 7' ml Crankin stick. The Crankins Stick ML felt like the KVD medium so I went ahead and got it.
> 
> The pair + 12lb Seagar (sp) cost me 160 otd. Thats not bad for a quality combo for this weekend warrior.



That's a good combo.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 18, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > are you using floro with crankbaits???
> ...



If you're using a crankin rod, don't worry about it. I fish poppers with a crankin stick and braid, and I very very rarely lose a fish. I fish 15pound flouro on my regular crankin rod (a 7'4 KVD) and I have an excellent hook up ratio with that as well. I'm all about sensitivity, I let the rod do the rest of the work for me... that's what crankin sticks are designed for.


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 15, 2010)

for cranking i use a 7' med heavy bps 30.00 rod, it is my favorite, i had a skeet cranking stick and absolutely hated it. oh i use 10lb mono on it as well..


----------



## Troutman3000 (Nov 16, 2010)

I went back and got the medium actionfor throwing jerkbaits and larger stuff like that and I cant get any distance on my casts. I tried adjusting both sets of brakes and still I couldnt get it to cast more than about 25 yards. I can really sling my extreme reel with a mh bps tourney special rod. Do you think the action on the Crankin stick is still to light? The lures I am throwing fits the recomended weight as stated on the rod. What gives? I want to take the pro qualifier back if I cant improve my casting distances. The reel is really smooth but the casting is horrible.


----------



## one100grand (Nov 26, 2010)

I'd tend to think it's probably the fault of the reel - I just bought a new BPS Pro qualifier and had problems with it right out of the box. BPS was great about it and the replacement I got has been everything I expected to get in the first place. My experience with cranking rods has been that a M-ML action has given me all the casting distance I'd ever need, so I doubt much that your rod is playing a big part in it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 26, 2010)

redbug said:


> are you using floro with crankbaits???
> i would suggest mono you dont want the hooks to pull out on a soft bite the mono will have a little stretch and wont pull out as easy



You do realize that floro has as much and usually more stretch then mono?

https://www.tackletour.com/reviewfluorocarbon2.html


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the article Capt, that is crazy. Goes to show you can never buy into the hype on anything. I guess it's a good thing I've always used the improved clinch knot


----------

